# Any skateboarders around here?



## Garuf (3 Nov 2007)

just out of curiosity really, i skate and have done for years and miss the banter.


----------



## Moss Man (4 Nov 2007)

Me and C J Castle used to skate. I was never any good at street skating, I always prefered Skate parks, and dropping in on vert ramps and doing big airs. I also liked halfpipes.

Now I snowboard, and it is indescribably fun. It's a lot different to skating, but IMO so much better, the problem is I only get to do it for about a week to 2 weeks a year. I kind of want to get into surfing too. Wakeboarding is also great but I've only done it once.


----------



## CJ Castle (4 Nov 2007)

Yeah, used to Skate... I was Ok, but never got the hang of street (skated vert, mostly...)


----------



## Garuf (5 Nov 2007)

ahhh im the total opposite to you guys i skate street mainly even though i have a mini ramp in my garden Im pretty blahblahblahblah hot at mini though.

how long did you skate for? im up to 6 years now i think scary to think in all this time ive only had one major injury (shattered ankle, required a metal plate).


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Nov 2007)

I was a blader "come on then, i'll fight ya 3 on 1" lol.


----------



## Garuf (5 Nov 2007)

haha 3on1 funnily enough is what happened last time I got in a brawl with some fruitbooters, was skating a handrail and they came and put wax on it (a crime worse than murder) so I shouted at them for ruining my fun and had 2 of them jump on me and the 3rd hit me with his bag. 
The second I threw one of them of me and hit one they ran off, leaving me there like    hurray for derby such a friendly place.


----------



## Moss Man (8 Nov 2007)

Well actually it was the BMXers that I normally had the problem with even though I go on my BMX from time to time. There is this skatepark near me and there is one part designed for skaters and the other designed for bikes. All the guys on BMX's came into the skate section and a bike takes up a lot of space so it never went down well with the other skateboarders.


----------



## James Flexton (8 Nov 2007)

i messed about with skateboards and roller blades for a few years when i was younger, never was any good at it lol. i do feel sorry for you guys though all i ever hear about skaters is that they are doing it in the wrong place..getting into trouble etc when half the time there aren't any facilities for kids to use nearby. i live in a rural area and all the towns are no skate zones in effect. there are a couple of skate parks but both are overrun with gangs of drug dealers and no one else dare go near unless they are a "customer" to many stories of young kids getting beaten up in the local paper.

my passion is skydiving...although i have only done 4 jumps 1 at 3500ft the other 3 at 14000ft..it's a little expensive to get into but once you are qualified after spending about 3-4K and have your own kit it only costs about Â£18 per jump. that's cheaper than a lot of hobbies. i've easily spent more than that on fish stuff over the years so not bad when you put it into perspective. statistically it's safer than skating as well lol

glad to hear you guys get out and dont spent your free time in front of the PS3 / Xbox.


----------



## JamesC (8 Nov 2007)

Showing my age a bit here. I used to skateboard loads when it first became popular in about 1975. Still got my two boards now after all this time, a Z Ply and a Gordon & Smith. The Gordon & Smith board has been used to move engines around but the Z Ply is my favourite and I even get on it every now and again.

James


----------



## bugs (8 Nov 2007)

Ha ha... I too was in to skateboards, skates, and BMX's first time round. These days I just like to dress up as a Gimp.

(And CB radio   )


----------



## beeky (9 Nov 2007)

Is that like The Gimp in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Nov 2007)

> glad to hear you guys get out and dont spent your free time in front of the PS3 / Xbox.


Jimboo, how old do you sound? lol


> I even get on it every now and again.


Go on JamesC, i'd love to see that!


----------



## James Flexton (9 Nov 2007)

lol. sorry...this is coming from a bloke who spends all his time on PS2 (old school still!) and on fish forums.. i do wish i had an outside hobby but my huge sofa is way too appealing lol


----------



## Moss Man (9 Nov 2007)

> i live in a rural area



I also live in a rural area, and that is part of the reason I always went to skate parks. It seems a bit stupid travelling far just to go on the street. I also mainly went to the paying skate parks, a lot less dodgy people there, and the ramps are better and you have more space. The only expensive bit about skating is getting the board, I always remember people saying 'Â£140 for a peice of wood with wheels' .


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Nov 2007)

i still skate on inline skates sometimes when i can get away with it  

never was able to skateboard effectively, as my balance and ability didnt equal my height   which was considerable lol even then


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2007)

wow didn't realise there was so many people who'd dabbled.
and James I'd kill for a z-ply (assuming its the veriflex one) one went on ebay about this time last year for a little shy of Â£1000. I'll give anyone 100 points for an old school kickflip video, get a 1000 and you can have an air mile . 
Its brilliant that you still skate too, that goes for everyone id love to still be able to when im old and decrepid . (not im saying you are there)
and rural areas are amazing fun, I live in one, the nearest shop is 4 miles away and we dont even have any curb stones as a result ive had to learn to skate fast and do tricks most people ignore its good though. 
having a mini ramp worthy of the best skateparks in my garden helps too.


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2007)

enjoy


----------

